# Is My Hutch Safe,,,---Pics---



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh and the bottom one is a picture of him!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks good to me! He is such a cutie! 
You might just want to get a latch for the top and all.
And put his food in the closed part when it is gross weather and all.


----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok thank you,
i have latches on the side with the wire, 
the wood sides top opens and i have a brick, 
im going to get a latch tomorrow,

is it okay to leave him in there all night


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 1, 2009)

What are you going to do if it rains? Good otherwise!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2009)

I would maybe put some type of cover over his cage...maybe a tarp that is suspended out from the roof and then held by stakes out a little ways...that would protect him from the rain. 

I would also put the food in the covered area, because if it gets wet, it could be bad for him. The veggies could be moved inside as well, but I guess the water will just have to stay out there. 

Emily


----------



## Snufflez (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey it looks good for him. I would not leave him out side all night unless you get latches for the back area. And your bunny is cute.


----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the help,

why does the back neeed latches theres no door, 
the doors are all latched


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2009)

Is your yard fenced in? If so, it should be ok I think. It's hard to tell from pictures, I'd need to go yank on everything to see how sturdy it is. Just be aware that dogs and some other animals can tear that wire apart. It's one of my bigger issues with outdoor housing.

Cute bunny!


----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 1, 2009)

im going to fence him off a little section of the yard tomorrow!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG!!! I have to say, your bunny is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! :inlove:

:sunshine:April


----------



## MousQwene (Jun 2, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> OMG!!! I have to say, your bunny is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! :inlove:


:yeahthat:


----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well thanks guys,
Hes just a great bunny.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

I have one quick question about it:

What's the blue thing on the side that sits flat against the hutch? It looks like some sort of foam-ish thing? I just worry because it looks like Jeffrey might be chewing on it, and it could cause a potentially-fatal intestinal blockage...

Just would hate to see your Jeffrey :imsick:.

:hug:


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 3, 2009)

I see that you used partical board which is nothing more than compressed wood shavings. This stuff will not survive getting wet. It usually warps and should be covered with, at least, shingles. You will also need something on the to to protect your bun from the rain & also to keep the food dry. 

Your little one is adorable!!! This is a good time to begin litter box training!! Easy to do, just put the straw bedding in a litter box & eventually change the straw to a better litter, like Yesterday's News. Makes life easier for when he/she comes in for the winter. Detroit sure gets cold in the winter!!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 5, 2009)

just watch for chewing on that particle board. i've seen a LOT of rabbits chew out of hutches made with particle board.


----------



## Michaela (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I feel there are some improvements you could make to your hutch. 
Can I ask what size it is?

In my opinion, wire flooring is not appropriate, but I know that is not shared by many Americans, but you at least need to provide some kind of solid flooring for your rabbit to rest it's feet. It seems your whole hutch has wire flooring.
The roof is not weather proof, like some others have said that kind of wood is not going to keep the rain out, you need waterproof felt over it. Hutches that open at the top are just asking for trouble, they are always going to let water in. And to be honest it doesn't look very predator proof either, I don't know what kind of predators you have there but you need to be careful with that.


----------



## terrellflyer (Jun 6, 2009)

I do not mean to offend but you asked : the hutch looks as it can be knocked over to easily: any wood bunny can get to it will eat; the floor looks to be to small a gauge wire;there is no roof for sun or rain; can not tell if building is refecting sun on cage or not,if it is you might have roasted bunny; if the blue foam is where bunny can get to it,it will be chewed; the wood is not exterior rated so weather will destroy it; the wood around the animal will collect urine,also needs a better system to secure top,there is a lot of information on the web on building hutches,might want to check them out,looks as you put a lot of work in the cage and cute looking rabbit.Lol.


----------



## jeffrey5290 (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont take any offense to that, 
the hutch came with the rabbit, 
thats the reason iasked so i can make it better, 
im going to start fixing it up,
and i will post pics..


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 8, 2009)

Be cautious of humans who choose to prey on easily accessible outdoor rabbits. From situations of devasted rabbit and companion-pet owners, malicious humans might take an outdoor rabbit and do something horrifically cruel. Something to keep in mind as you protect your friend from harm.


----------

